# DayZ Performance optimieren



## RadieschenHSV (5. März 2015)

Moin, ich würde gern DayZ etwas stabiler laufen lassen. Ich habe zwar jetzt schon eine ordentliche Leistung mit allen Settings auf Maximum, allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass DayZ trotzdem nicht wirklich rund läuft, abgesehen von den Alpha-Macken. Mit den Einstellungen, die man zusätzlich eingeben kann für Multicore, RAM und so kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus und möchte auch nix falsches eingeben. Kann mir hier jemand helfen oder hat noch weitere Tipps, wie ich die Performance von DayZ noch etwas weiter stabilisieren kann bei gleichbleibender Grafikqualität?

Mein System:
Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3 | Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 4GB GDDR5 Tri-X OC |GIGABYTE GA-Z97-HD3 | 2x 4GB DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24


----------



## cap82 (5. März 2015)

Es gibt diverse Startparameter, die man für DayZ in Steam eingeben kann. Allerdings schießen die in der aktuellen Stable 0.54 wohl ziemlich quer und die Devs raten, sie im Moment zu entfernen.

Zusätzlich hast du aber auch noch die Möglichkeit, die Config anzupassen. Schau dir mal die Seite hier an, da stehen einige Tipps.

DayZ Standalone Performance Guide, Better FPS, Less Lag | Dayz Intel - DayZ Intel


----------

